# is this a big hill



## david k (7 May 2011)

http://maps.google.c...12,96.5,,0,-1.8

is this a big hill? i really struggle on it, it goes on for some time. you can get a feel for the incline from buildings to the side, i recon it gets worse near top and must be mile long or does it just feel like it?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...id=M34LRpV0B8EFgMpvEzvptQ&cbp=12,96.5,,0,-1.8


----------



## Wankelschrauben (7 May 2011)

It looks like a very long light incline to me, one of those ones that just knacker you out over the sheer distance.


----------



## Chutzpah (7 May 2011)

Where is it in your ride when you usually tackle it?

I find the first hill is always the worst, and I also always find it interesting to go up the same hill when you're legs are fresh compared to when you've already done a load of climbing. It makes it feel jolly different!


----------



## Garz (7 May 2011)

It goes on for just over half a mile and tops out around 7% max gradient according to a mapping site. Is it a big hill? Well that is totally subjective to the person going up it.


----------



## david k (7 May 2011)

its around mile 6 of 9, seems to help as my legs are warmed up.

is 7% alot?

i kills me, particularly near the top as the gradient is at its steepest

childwall to st helens, anyway of finding the rise? i presume its a rise


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2011)

Flaming flat over there..

7% is a steady climb. Worry when you get a 25% one !


----------



## david k (7 May 2011)

i wont worry, ill just walk, or better still drive 25% gee


----------



## edindave (7 May 2011)

<Crocodile Dundee accent>

That's not a hill...

http://s0.geograph.o...74_3e6e5cfd.jpg








</Crocodile Dundee accent>


----------



## Wavey (7 May 2011)

Try http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php it gives you distance and elevation.


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

edindave said:


> <Crocodile Dundee accent>
> 
> That's not a hill...
> 
> ...





I so want to have a crack at that one


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...id=M34LRpV0B8EFgMpvEzvptQ&cbp=12,96.5,,0,-1.8

A nice one to try ....... short and sweet


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...id=M34LRpV0B8EFgMpvEzvptQ&cbp=12,96.5,,0,-1.8

Definitely a hill


----------



## zacklaws (7 May 2011)

This is more what you call an hill which I climbed today at the end of a 92 mile sportive up to the finish line at the top and this is only about 17 - 18% and even then its only a run of the mill one, but this one was a bit special as its on cobblestones. The easy option is to go up the side of the road in the kerb to avoid the cobbles, but the kerb was a bit too high. Trying to pick a route through the cobbles and the small crowd cheering you on took your mind off the hill. When you get to the top, it turns left and carries on, and then when you think your there, it goes left again and upwards again. And this was not the hardest today.


http://maps.google.c...2,49.99,,1,9.75


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...id=M34LRpV0B8EFgMpvEzvptQ&cbp=12,96.5,,0,-1.8

And another fun hill


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (7 May 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> I so want to have a crack at that one



No. No you don't Believe me!


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> No. No you don't Believe me!



Game for any hill till I'm half way up lol


----------



## JonnyBlade (7 May 2011)

zacklaws said:


> This is more what you call an hill which I climbed today at the end of a 92 mile sportive up to the finish line at the top and this is only about 17 - 18% and even then its only a run of the mill one, but this one was a bit special as its on cobblestones. The easy option is to go up the side of the road in the kerb to avoid the cobbles, but the kerb was a bit too high. Trying to pick a route through the cobbles and the small crowd cheering you on took your mind off the hill. When you get to the top, it turns left and carries on, and then when you think your there, it goes left again and upwards again. And this was not the hardest today.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.c...2,49.99,,1,9.75



That looks like a doer!!! Looks fun


----------



## chewy (7 May 2011)

There's one that me and my mate call 'the bigger dipper'. 

22% up for about half a mile, when you reach the top, sweaty, knackered but full of achievement the road decends back down at the same rate as you just climbed but you can clearly see the other side is......a repeat of the 22% you just bloody climbed!






If you coast down anywhere in Devon, you'll pay!!!


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2011)

Pictures can be deceptive of gradient, this road is an average of 15% maxing at 30% but it doesn't look that steep on Streetview.


----------



## edindave (8 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> Pictures can be deceptive of gradient, this road is an average of 15% maxing at 30% but it doesn't look that steep on Streetview.



It sure looks steep if you take into account the angle of the road sign and tree.


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

Wavey said:


> Try http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php it gives you distance and elevation.



that is so cool!!!!!!!!

it says a cycle to my in laws is a 30' drop, so other way is 30' rise


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

230ft difference between min and max elevations on my 9 mile run incorporating that hill, is this a reasonable rise?


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 May 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> I have this at the end mile of every commute. It's a killer. Spin the view from left to right, and it carries on. On the plus side, I get to go down it everyday aswell



Nice


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> Pictures can be deceptive of gradient, this road is an average of 15% maxing at 30% but it doesn't look that steep on Streetview.



Nice one. Some great hills on these posts


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 May 2011)

david k said:


> 230ft difference between min and max elevations on my 9 mile run incorporating that hill, is this a reasonable rise?



The difference between up and down matters not. Just look at the ups and know that you've had a bloody good climb





The downs are a bonus


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> The difference between up and down matters not. Just look at the ups and know that you've had a bloody good climb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do all ups have downs?

my ups only seem to have more ups, on a circular route!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2011)

Here's the profile of a decent hill out of Awliscombe in East Devon:






It's the only one to have defeated me - not so much the amount of climbing (470ft in 0.86 of a mile), but the relentnessness of the climb near the end.


----------



## thelawnet (8 May 2011)

Depends what you ride, what you're used to. A local hill here in flat(ish) Surrey goes up 226 feet over 1.3 miles with a max gradient of about 7%. I usually stop at the top for a drink!

I looked at another road, known as Blanchards Hill, it's only 40 feet of climb and 3% gradient!


----------



## Piemaster (8 May 2011)

My personal slog of a morning. My link

Not nice as its only a couple of miles into the commute. I'd much rather be descending it in a morning and up it after the day at work.


----------



## Glover Fan (8 May 2011)

There are 3 hills that have defeated me big time and I need to go back and attack them properly. They are in no particular order: -

"The Struggle" - Road from Ambleside to Kirkstone Pass, Cumbria
"Rosedale Chimney Bank" - North York Moors. I was lured to it by the big blue signs shouting 1:3, I swiftly gave up on the second hairpin in top granny gear on my MTB.
Salcombe Hill Road, out of Sidmouth Devon. Just a pretty sharp climb.

I've not found anything on the Cotswolds yet that has killed me. Although I am of course open to suggestions. I have a bit of thing for hills, I just love them!!!


----------



## zacklaws (8 May 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> There are 3 hills that have defeated me big time and I need to go back and attack them properly. They are in no particular order: -
> 
> "The Struggle" - Road from Ambleside to Kirkstone Pass, Cumbria
> "Rosedale Chimney Bank" - North York Moors. I was lured to it by the big blue signs shouting 1:3, I swiftly gave up on the second hairpin in top granny gear on my MTB.
> Salcombe Hill Road, out of Sidmouth Devon. Just a pretty sharp climb.



I thought Rosedale chimney would get mentioned eventually, I did a 100 mile round trip just to climb it last year. At one point I became aware of the fact I was riding up on just my back wheel so I had to lean forward quickly to get the front back on the ground. To steer on the steepest part after the second hair pin, I found you don't turn the bars, you just lift the front wheel off the ground, pivot on your back wheel and plonk the wheel back down again when its pointing in the right direction.

Even the sheep just lay next to the side of the road watching your progress, probably expecting you to fall off

On the night at home afterwards I felt sick about what could have happened if I had have gone over backwards and cracked my swede on the ground. 

I have no plans whatsoever on ever doing it again


----------



## Chutzpah (8 May 2011)

I had this one on my ride today, going from right to left on the picture (i.e. around the bend).

http://goo.gl/maps/0381

That's after you've been climbing for a bit already, and the only reason I mention it today is because I had to stop to let a car descending the hill through just after the bend.... and she didn't thank me!






Nice climb though.


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 May 2011)

david k said:


> do all ups have downs?
> 
> my ups only seem to have more ups, on a circular route!!!!!!!!!!!!









It sometimes feels like that I suppose!


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

someone once said, every action has an opposite and equals reaction.

When cycling this rule does not apply


----------



## cloggsy (8 May 2011)

This is a tough hill near me... 1000+ metres of incline which increases as you approach the top 

My lungs are bursting out of my chest by the time I get to the top  Saying that, I'm no Lance Armstrong...

This is the view from the top looking down...

It's much easier going down the hill


----------



## Spin City (8 May 2011)

david k 

I regularly cycle between Liverpool and Manchester and this hill at Prescot is easily the longest hill between the two cities. 

It's not that difficult though compared to other climbs that people have mentioned. 

It's near the beginning of the journey from Liverpool to Manchester so I'm usually still quite fresh when I ride it. 

I normally ride my fixed wheeled bike with a 71 inch gear over this hill so I don't think it can be classed as a particularly difficult hill. 

Practice makes perfect david so keep practising.


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

Spin City said:


> david k
> 
> I regularly cycle between Liverpool and Manchester and this hill at Prescot is easily the longest hill between the two cities.
> 
> ...



tnx for reply mate, it kills me, im nearly 17stone soo if i cud lose some weight it would help. im only up to 19miles max and average 14mph at best on a hybrid carrera subway2, although recent checks i think my comp is giving me flattering info

i do the run from childwall to st helens, and struggle at the point after police station, will get there soon though, tnx mate


----------



## gazmercer (8 May 2011)

david k said:


> http://maps.google.c...12,96.5,,0,-1.8
> 
> is this a big hill? i really struggle on it, it goes on for some time. you can get a feel for the incline from buildings to the side, i recon it gets worse near top and must be mile long or does it just feel like it?
> 
> http://maps.google.c...12,96.5,,0,-1.8



That hill is local to me and it kills me from the police station too.


----------



## Adam Riding (8 May 2011)

Maybe its your gearing ratio! I run a 20 mile route round my area with some 10-17% inclines and so I thought cycling it on my road bike would be a breeze!!!! Well it was for my dad who has a rear cassette that is 12-31 but I was near death with 11-21 gearing, even though he has a beer belly and is over 50! Humiliating to say the least.


----------



## Adam Riding (8 May 2011)

....also use http://www.mapmyride.com

With the follow roads button it's quick and easy to see how far and what elevation you have just ran/cycled.


----------



## evilclive (8 May 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> There are 3 hills that have defeated me big time and I need to go back and attack them properly. They are in no particular order: -
> 
> "The Struggle" - Road from Ambleside to Kirkstone Pass, Cumbria
> "Rosedale Chimney Bank" - North York Moors. I was lured to it by the big blue signs shouting 1:3, I swiftly gave up on the second hairpin in top granny gear on my MTB.
> ...



Failed to get the struggle or rosedale chimney onto a ride yet. We might have done Salcombe hill road, though maybe not.

The last hill in the UK we failed to make in one go (stopped halfway up to regain breath, our tactic was simply pedalling as hard and fast as possible in bottom gear) was this one :

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en....71&ll=52.85933,-4.107996&spn=0,0.004479&z=18

though you do have to ignore the no-entry/one way in order to climb it :-)

We were looking at Gold Hill in Shaftesbury the other day, but were carrying camping loads so didn't try.

The big advantage we have is being on a tandem, so no wheel lifting problems - gear down low, pedal.


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

gazmercer said:


> That hill is local to me and it kills me from the police station too.




what bike do you use gaz?

i do that hill after 7 miles, then continue down burrows lane to get my breath back!!lol


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2011)

gazmercer said:


> That hill is local to me and it kills me from the police station too.



If only Barstewards wouldn't keep on chasing you  they blue flashing lights are killers


----------



## tradesecrets (8 May 2011)

that is a walk in the park ... 


Asi presumed when you were asking is this a big hill i was expecting something with a steeper gradiant ..


----------



## the snail (8 May 2011)

Not the worst hill in the world, but I had fun climbing in the Cotswolds today, about 20% I think. My back wheel kept spinning on the damp road and the front kept coming up in the air. Half way up, a car came down and I nearly fell off when I had to stop


----------



## gazmercer (9 May 2011)

david k said:


> what bike do you use gaz?
> 
> i do that hill after 7 miles, then continue down burrows lane to get my breath back!!lol



I'm on a 2011 Boardman road comp but was previously on a 2009 Boardman Road comp. The new Boardman's gearing is much easier so that hill doesn't kill me so much. Then again I'm quite a bit fitter now and I tend to spin up the hill instead.

If I do the hill it's usually after 5miles, on my way home from work.

Burrows lane is good for getting your breath. It's a lot more fun going back up it though


----------



## david k (10 May 2011)

do you liek the boardman? id like another bike thats a bit more roady, was a little worried about an all out roady incase it wasnt so comfy for long rides?


----------



## lilolee (10 May 2011)

Various hills either side of the A40 at Wycombe are swines, not too long but still lung bursters. The Chilterns just keep throwing these lumps at you.

Also had this on my commute this morning from Goring to Crays Pond. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=goring&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl not fun on a folding bike.

Lee


----------



## gazmercer (10 May 2011)

david k said:


> do you liek the boardman? id like another bike thats a bit more roady, was a little worried about an all out roady incase it wasnt so comfy for long rides?



I love the Boardman. I do 50miles on it no problems (I could probably do more if i was fitter) just takes a while to get used to.


----------



## on the road (11 May 2011)

david k said:


> http://maps.google.c...12,96.5,,0,-1.8
> 
> is this a big hill? i really struggle on it, it goes on for some time. you can get a feel for the incline from buildings to the side, i recon it gets worse near top and must be mile long or does it just feel like it?
> 
> http://maps.google.c...12,96.5,,0,-1.8


"is this a big hill?" No, that's just meant as a warm up.

Try this one http://maps.google.c...,67.96,,0,32.22 not far from there.


----------



## Jonathing (11 May 2011)

I have to stop trying to climb this one on my fixed. I can do it but it's no fun by the time I get to the top.


----------



## lukesdad (11 May 2011)

On my hilly route to work there are a number of climbs some very steep, but the Pontyates climb of 595ft in 1.7 miles is a real grind.


----------



## Garz (11 May 2011)

This was a tough hill on a recent sportive, killer after 70 miles..


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 May 2011)

:troll: ?


tradesecrets said:


> that is a walk in the park ...
> 
> 
> Asi presumed when you were asking is this a big hill i was expecting something with a steeper gradiant ..


----------



## Adrian_K (12 May 2011)

I'm off to Dartmoor in a couple of weeks and _was_ planning on taking my bike for a couple of quick spins, given that this is the shortest loop & consists of 5-6 >10% climbs in 10 miles, I think discretion may be the better part of valour. Different people have varying versions of hard & I consider anything over 7% worthy of note and anything over 10% as 'hard'.


http://smg.photobuck...rrent=hilly.jpg

http://img.photobuck...ian_K/hilly.jpg








sorry about the links I don't know which one will work.
Adrian


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> I so want to have a crack at that one



Same here! 

(The hill, that is - I've already got the accent  )


----------



## reacher (13 May 2011)

theirs a few people saying thats not a hill , look at my hill here , after such a long ride as well , surely this is all about pace up the hill ? 
their are hills around us that i see huge fat guys twirling the peddles on and they get up them , 
i'm no expert but i'm betting that their are not many gradients that with the right cassette and choice of gear cant be climbed by almost anybody ,


----------



## david k (13 May 2011)

whats the best way of riding a hill?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 May 2011)

Sit forward in saddle, elbows bent, and pushed together. lean forward and try to keep belly button in approx 90 degree line with pedals. Select a gear which is comfortable. Two hard and you will use up too much energy, two easy and you will also end up expending unnecessary energy.


david k said:


> whats the best way of riding a hill?


----------



## zacklaws (13 May 2011)

There are many techniques for hill climbing, a short person needs to slide back on the saddle so that they are pushing forward on the pedals with the heels down, a taller person is supposed to slide forward on the saddle to pedal.

I myself am tall, but I find it easier to slide back on the saddle till my arms are locked straight holding onto the hoods and push forward on the pedals but on very steep hills over about 25% this becomes a bit dodgy to do as you can easily pull a wheely so its then time to move forward on the saddle

Your best bet is do a search on line and try and find something that works for yourself


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 May 2011)

Interesting. I answered the post from a MTBers p.o.v. where sitting back will cause you to pull a wheelie.

The positional difference being hight dependant is a new one on me but as they say you live and learn 


zacklaws said:


> There are many techniques for hill climbing, a short person needs to slide back on the saddle so that they are pushing forward on the pedals with the heels down, a taller person is supposed to slide forward on the saddle to pedal.
> 
> I myself am tall, but I find it easier to slide back on the saddle till my arms are locked straight holding onto the hoods and push forward on the pedals but on very steep hills over about 25% this becomes a bit dodgy to do as you can easily pull a wheely so its then time to move forward on the saddle
> 
> Your best bet is do a search on line and try and find something that works for yourself


----------



## zacklaws (13 May 2011)

Try moving back on the saddle, its surprising how much force you can put on the pedals with your heels down pushing forward to around the 5 o'clock and 7 o'clock position instead of up and down and the usual 6 o'clock, especially if your arms are locked straight, preventing your body being pushed backwards. The feet need to be almost as if they are on the pedals of a car

It may be more difficult to do on a MTB with a small saddle, but on a road bike with a Fizik Arione fitted, its possible to go far enough back to be able to almost straighten the leg.

But once again, it will not work on a very steep hill as you'll go over backwards


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 May 2011)

I know what will happen if I try that off road and it's not pretty . Will try it when I am on tarmac however 


zacklaws said:


> Try moving back on the saddle, its surprising how much force you can put on the pedals with your heels down pushing forward to around the 5 o'clock and 7 o'clock position instead of up and down and the usual 6 o'clock, especially if your arms are locked straight, preventing your body being pushed backwards. The feet need to be almost as if they are on the pedals of a car
> 
> It may be more difficult to do on a MTB with a small saddle, but on a road bike with a Fizik Arione fitted, its possible to go far enough back to be able to almost straighten the leg.
> 
> But once again, it will not work on a very steep hill as you'll go over backwards


----------



## on the road (13 May 2011)

david k said:


> whats the best way of riding a hill?


The best way is for you to just take it easy, no need for you to attempt the land speed record going up a hill.


----------



## zacklaws (13 May 2011)

on the road said:


> The best way is for you to just take it easy, no need for you to attempt the land speed record going up a hill.



A good hill climbing technique will leave your lungs inside your chest and not hanging downwards outside your mouth.

How you manage it at times can be down to brute force and determination


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2011)

david k said:


> whats the best way of riding a hill?



Put your foot on the pedal and then the other one in a cyclic manner and try not to fall off.

Seriously, it varies for me. 
Long hills I find its good for me to spin up them sitting back and relaxing, if possible monitoring my gears, ie standing up occasionally and upping gears sitting down and lowering gears so I don't run out but you've got to be careful that you don't lock up!
For short sharp hills I like to attack them staying in whatever gear I'm in stay and standing up as I approach the crest of a hill or my cadence drops. For in between hills I like to do something in between


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

oh ill have to try the sitting back one, never heard that before, when i see of the hangover ill give it a go, maybe on the flat to start with lol


----------

